# Halifax > Toronto in Sleeper and Business Class



## NS VIA Fan (May 7, 2011)

With a couple of days vacation and some VIA Preference (VIA’s “Frequent Flyer” Program) coupons to use up before the end of the month……it was time again for another Train Trip!

I was working away from home that week so the easiest station to board at would be Moncton, New Brunswick. I dropped my car at the Moncton Airport as I was flying back on Monday evening and then headed downtown by taxi.

Check-in was quick as I had pre-purchased my ticket and using a VIA Preference Coupon the total was $187 + tax for single occupancy of a Deluxe Double Bedroom. (private washroom with shower included)







I was waiting outside for a photo as the Ocean rolled in 10 minutes early at 4:30pm. A Renaissance consist led by 2 re-built F40s, baggage, 2 coaches, lounge/service car, full diner, another lounge/service car and 4 sleepers. The attendant took my ticket at the door and asked if I needed any help. I told him I was an old hand at this but he said he would be by later anyway.


























I headed for the lounge car to enjoy a beer and read the paper before dinner. Second-call came at 6:30....it wasn’t busy at all and I had a single seat at a table-for-two. I chose the chicken stir-fry on rice followed by Caramel Cake and coffee.

I spent the evening just reading in the lounge car. I miss not having a Park Car with a Dome in the consist but one will be added again in June for the summer and fall. We arrived on time in Campbellton, New Brunswick and I got for a minutes and walked forward as the F40s are fuelled...... then it was onto Matapedia, Quebec where we went back an hour from Atlantic to Eastern Time. Here we picked up another F40 + a “Budd” baggage car, coach, Skyline Dome and two Chateau Sleepers......the “Chaleur” from Gaspe. Here’s a shot of the combined train at Charny, Quebec early the next morning.






After the big meal last evening I settled for the “Continental” for breakfast which consisted of a fruit salad, yogurt, toast and coffee. We had been 45 minutes late leaving Charny but had made up most of the time for an arrival in Montreal only 5 minutes late at 9:10am. Approaching the station we meet an outbound VIA Corridor train led by P42 then some AMT Electric MUs.











I was staying at the Hilton. It’s on the upper three floors of the 15 story Place Bonaventure Trade Mart and located directly above the Central Station platforms and only a five minute walk through an underground mall. I had requested an outside room overlooking the tracks approaching the station from the south.....but being an early check-in, my room wasn’t ready. I got a room facing the roof-top garden instead. No problem as I didn’t plan to spend much time in the room anyway so off I went to ride some AMT (Agence Metropolitaine de Transport) Commuter Trains.






To be continued......


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 7, 2011)

On the way I walked through the former CPR Windsor Station Concourse which has been beautifully restored and now used for receptions. In the mid 90s the Molson Centre (now the Bell Centre & home of Hockeys Montreal Canadiens) was constructed adjacent to the station, the tracks and platforms were cut back to the west side of the arena and a new station: Gare Lucien LAllier opened.





















First up......the 12:20 to Candiac......a set of new Bombardier Bi-levels with a former GO F59PH pushing. Candiac is on the south shore of the St Lawrence River and about 17 miles out of Lucien-LAllier. This is the former CP route to Maine and Saint John NB and at Delson, the stop before Candiac, the Jct with the former Delaware & Hudson route to New York. If Amtraks Adirondack is rerouted to Lucien LAller as has been proposed, this is the line it would follow instead of CN from Rouses Point, NY.











After 20 minutes in Candiac, we returned downtown (direction Centre-Ville.....en Francais) arriving at 2pm. On the way, passing ExpoRail the Canadian Railway Museum at St-Constant.






Time now for lunch before returning to Lucien-LAllier for the 16:10 to Saint-Jerome......and another set of Bi-levels but this time lead by an AMT F59PHI.

We retraced the line to Candiac as far as Montreal West (Montreal-Ouest) before heading north around Mount Royal on the former CPR route to the Laurentians. This a scenic ride including two bridge crossings......first from Montreal Island to Laval then onto Sainte-Therese. Here we made a wide sweeping turn, gaining altitude into the foothills of the Laurentians with a good view back to Montreal 18 miles south. This was also the route of CPs (later VIAs) Le Petit Train du Nord (The Little Train of the North) An RDC ski-train that lasted until 1979. The tracks are gone north of Saint-Jerome (40 miles out of Montreal) but most of the rail-bed is now maintained as a hiking/biking/cross-country ski trail. Arrival in Saint-Jerome was at 17:35 at a new intermodal station constructed in a Chalet style.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 7, 2011)

There are four trains a day and none return to Montreal in the evening......but no problem......there’s half-hourly bus service back to the Metro in Laval. It took about an hour to reach Sainte-Therese on a local route then we ran express to the Montmorency Metro Station. A quick change to the subway and I was back downtown in about 25 minutes (or about 1 hr 45 from St. Jerome)

Unlike other cities where downtown closes-up at 5pm......Montreal’s Sainte-Catherine St. just seems to get busier.....and it’s entirely safe walking around. In the summer, midnight can be as busy as noon with all the bars, restaurants and out-door cafes.











The next morning was cold and wet.....so a change of plans. I was going to spend the day in Montreal then get an evening train to Toronto but now I will go via Ottawa. The fare is the same and I have a Business Class up-grade coupon. I walked over to Gare Centrale and having a Business Class ticket, I was able to wait in the Panorama Lounge. There were complementary newspapers, coffee and soft drinks to enjoy before pre-boarding began at 12:30....... about a half-hour before departure.

After stowing my gear in the overhead bin, I asked if I could walk forward on the high-level platform for a photo..... “ sure, go right ahead” (I’ve never been stopped from taking a picture of a VIA train). The consist of VIA #635 to Ottawa was P42 #906 + 4 LRCs, including 1 Business Class car. (Note that Business Class Service on VIA would be similar to Acela First Class on Amtrak and is available on nearly all Corridor trains)











First, a basket of chips and snacks was passed around followed by the bar-cart.....then a hot towel to freshen-up. Just after the stop at suburban Dorval a hot lunch was offered. Here’s a sample menue:

_Appetizer_

_California and smoked salmon sushi rolls_

_served with pickled ginger._

_ _

_Cheese and Spinach Ravioli_

_served in a creamy tarragon marinara sauce_

_and Bocconccini cheese._

_ _

_or_

_ _

_Smothered Pork Tenderloin_

_served with an onion and mustard sauce, egg noodles_

_and seasoned mixed vegetables._

_ _

_All meals are served with a selection of bread._

_ _

_Dessert_

_Raspberry Mille-feuille_






We were 5 minutes early into Ottawa after some 95 > 100 mph running on the VIA owned Alexandria Subdivision. I now had about 3 hours to kill before my train to Toronto so grabbed a day-pass on O-C Transit. It was cold, rain and even some wet snow so I appreciated the indoor connection through the station to the bus-stop. After a quick ride I was at Greenboro Station where I caught the O-Train, a Bombardier Diesel “Light-Rail” train to Bayshore.






Then another bus downtown and It was just about time to head back to the VIA Station for my train to Toronto. Again I waited in the Panorama Lounge for pre-boarding at 18:00 for an on time departure at 18:25. VIA #49: P42 #910 + 4 LRCs, including 1 Business Class car.











Service was similar to that on the way up this afternoon.....snack + bar service followed by a hot meal. The menu was the same as lunch but with a seafood selection added which I had and it was very good!

Leaving Ottawa we made a brief stop at suburban Fellowfield where we picked up quite a few then it was onto Smiths Falls with some more high-speed running on the VIA owned track. We passed the new VIA Station here (due to open any day now) then continued onto Brockville via a CP branch-line. This line has been “dark” territory but a new CTC system + passing tracks are being installed which will allow VIA to increase service. At Brockville we entered CN’s Montreal <> Toronto mainline for the remaining 200 miles.

After the evening meal a tray of VIA’s signature Chocolate Truffles was passed around......then a choice of Liqueur. I had a Grand Marnier and it was just nice to sit back and relax as we raced onto Toronto for a 10 minute early arrival at 11pm.






I spent the next couple of days visiting, returning to Moncton on a 2 hour jammed-packed WestJet ‘737 Monday evening.


----------



## AlanB (May 7, 2011)

Very nice trip and a nice report! 

I get to do Montreal to Halifax the first weekend in September, caught the 50% off sale, as did two others from AU. Going out on the 2nd and back on the 4th to Gare Centrale. The others are flying, but mom & I are taking the Adirondack both ways to connect with the Ocean.

I've also done the OTrain, wish that Ottawa would start getting more rail built; they need it big time!


----------

